# dose FTA work



## KRAKER (May 8, 2009)

I was told about FTA from a friend and did some checking on it i saw people saying it worked and other saying it doesn't..i had a old dish network dish which was mounted to the house when i bought it my friend let me barrow his Veiwsat ultra box but i couldN't get it to work only got a few channels i tried to move it to were his dish was pointing but still only got a few then they went down to even less.. i gave the box back and went back to cable.. Now my friend say he lost a lot of channesl and is thinking about getting ride of FTA.....and going to dish network or direct tv......my question is does it work why did he loose channels and why did i only get a few channels...does Dishnetwork dishes and lbn not work..


----------



## bruin95 (Apr 23, 2006)

You cannot use Dish network dishes and lnbs for TRUE FTA. You need a dish at least 30" or more in size and a linear lnb. Your "friend" is most likely hacking dish network and discussion of that is not tolerated here.


----------

